# Added another doe! *Udder pics added 2/1*



## SDGsoap&dairy (Jan 26, 2011)

Remember this comment in the 12 step program thread?



			
				n.smithurmond said:
			
		

> This week I found myself awaiting our upcoming February kiddings so impatiently that the thought occurred to me "If I had more does I wouldn't have to wait so long between kiddings," and it actually sounded good.  Yeah, there's the solution!  More does!


Yeah, I totally put a deposit on another doe today.  My suggestion is this: if your "goat fund" is low, do NOT open emails from goat friends.  You know who you are... 

But, I'm jazzed about the genetics she's bringing into the herd and I can't wait to post pics on Monday when we pick her up!


----------



## warthog (Jan 26, 2011)

Goo luck 

Looking forward to the pictures.


----------



## helmstead (Jan 26, 2011)

n.smithurmond said:
			
		

> You know who you are...


    I can't help it!!

CONGRATS!  She's a nice doe.  What I didn't tell you is I tried to buy her when I got Witchcraft, but she wouldn't sell her back then and I had to settle for Jolene...(no moonspots grrr).   to you!


----------



## crazyland (Jan 26, 2011)

BYH does not help either to fend off that itch.
I have it but lucky me the bank is empty.


----------



## Roll farms (Jan 26, 2011)

*high fives* Kate....You did good, kid.

Congrats on the new addition.


----------



## KellyHM (Jan 26, 2011)




----------



## julieq (Jan 26, 2011)

Congratulations!  We pick up four does tomorrow over in eastern Idaho and then one buck towards the end of February.  Then the herd is closed, so that means I can't be tempted to open my wallet to purchase goaties again!!    Of course I'll be opening it plenty for my vet, i.e. CAE, CL, TB, brucellosis, Johnne's herd test.


----------



## SDGsoap&dairy (Jan 26, 2011)

helmstead said:
			
		

> n.smithurmond said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I know that feeling- I left there with a serious itch to nab the FF daughter.  If only she were for sale!


----------



## helmstead (Jan 26, 2011)

Well...*I* have a FF daughter for sale...LOL


----------



## BetterHensandGardens (Jan 26, 2011)

Well, there's your solution - yet another doe!

Congrats - can't wait to see the pics!


----------



## SDGsoap&dairy (Jan 26, 2011)

helmstead said:
			
		

> Well...*I* have a FF daughter for sale...LOL


I know and I'm hoping she's sold by the time I get there or I'll be in big trouble!


----------



## ksalvagno (Jan 26, 2011)

What about pictures of this new doe!


----------



## mossyStone (Jan 26, 2011)

congrats!!! i Love a good goat buying thread!!!


----------



## SDGsoap&dairy (Jan 27, 2011)

ksalvagno said:
			
		

> What about pictures of this new doe!


Pics on Monday when I bring her home!  She kidded 1/24 so I'll be able to get some FF udder pics to post.


----------



## Emmetts Dairy (Jan 27, 2011)

They do have the twelve step program now!!!  



Congratulations on your new addition!!!!


----------



## lilhill (Jan 27, 2011)

Can't wait to see  pics of your new girl!


----------



## Melissa'sDreamFarm (Jan 27, 2011)

helmstead said:
			
		

> Well...*I* have a FF daughter for sale...LOL


Which one is that, inquiring minds want to know, lol.


----------



## rebelINny (Jan 27, 2011)

Great can't wait to see pics!


----------



## SDGsoap&dairy (Jan 29, 2011)

I just couldn't wait until Monday when she comes home to share.   I will, however, add udder pics Monday as she's recently freshened for the first time.







Gypsy Moon Luna C (Gypsy Moon Soothsayer x Piddlin Acres PV Luna)


----------



## chandasue (Jan 29, 2011)

oooh she's perrrdy!


----------



## SDGsoap&dairy (Jan 29, 2011)

Thanks!


----------



## ksalvagno (Jan 29, 2011)

Nice!!!


----------



## mossyStone (Jan 29, 2011)

OH WOW she sure is a pretty girl~~~~ congrats!!!


----------



## SDGsoap&dairy (Jan 31, 2011)

Woke up at 5:30 this morning too excited about picking up our newest doe to go back to bed.  That, and today is the earliest due date on a FF I bottle raised and I'm SO anticipating babies.  I feel like it's Christmas Eve right now! 

We're swinging by the clinic I work at on the way home to draw blood for her CAE test.  That won't be quite so much fun.


----------



## helmstead (Jan 31, 2011)

Yay!  Looking forward to seeing her udder!


----------



## lilhill (Jan 31, 2011)




----------



## SDGsoap&dairy (Jan 31, 2011)

She was a perfect angel for the vet this morning and a total heathen when I tried to get an udder pic.    The good news is that even though she's a ff and has teeny weeny teats her flow is FANTASTIC.  Nice big orifices. 

I'll try again tomorrow when I have an extra set of hands.


----------



## helmstead (Jan 31, 2011)

DOH!


----------



## SDGsoap&dairy (Feb 1, 2011)

It's raining cats and dogs out there right now and the poor girl got absolutely soaked (as did I :/ ) on the way from the quarantine pen to the barn for the pm milking, but here's a pic anyway!  

She has a teeny little ff udder, but her flow is outstanding!  She's also starting to relax and was a VERY good girl on the stand tonight, despite the unwelcome shower.

Not quite 12 hours in milk, 9 days fresh.


----------



## helmstead (Feb 1, 2011)

It'll get lots bigger 2nd time, I'll get pics of her half sis's for you soon!


----------



## SDGsoap&dairy (Feb 2, 2011)

I can't wait to see them!


----------



## Melissa'sDreamFarm (Feb 2, 2011)

Oh she's so pretty. Congratulations, will you be breeding her to Merlot? I can't wait until I have a goat in milk and can pet the pretty udders, lol.


----------



## SDGsoap&dairy (Feb 2, 2011)

Melissa'sDreamFarm said:
			
		

> Oh she's so pretty. Congratulations, will you be breeding her to Merlot? I can't wait until I have a goat in milk and can pet the pretty udders, lol.


It didn't take long for me to become udder OBSESSED!  They are the most wonderful things!  I totally get where men are coming from now.  

I haven't made a firm decision about who she'll be bred to this summer.  I have to say though, I am loving this doe.  Even though this is her ff and she's only been in milk for 10 days she ran straight to the milk stand this morning, jumped on, started eating, and _squatted_ before I even made it to my stool.  Yup, I'm in love.


----------

